# Dorians thread



## Dorian (Jan 14, 2006)

Here are some pics of my T's :

0.1 P.murinus






0.1 P.fasciata






0.0.1 B.smithi






0.1 X.immanis






0.0.1 P.formosa






1.0 A.metallica






0.0.1 E.cyanognathus






0.1 E.cyanognathus


----------



## Dorian (Jan 14, 2006)

Some more :

0.0.1 T.aphophysis






0.0.1 E.rufescens






0.0.1 E.cyanognathus






0.0.1 C.fimbriatus






0.0.1 C.cyanopubescens






0.1 P.irminia






0.0.1 P. spec. platyomma


----------



## thanci (Jan 14, 2006)

Great "black" P.irminia!!


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 14, 2006)

thanci said:
			
		

> Great "black" P.irminia!!


Yes. This one is nice, but I think the best is E. cyanognathus (this large specimen). If you change composition of your images by moving objects to one corner of the image, they'll be great.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 14, 2006)

Fantastic pictures. :clap:  I love the _E. cyanognathus_ adult. The yellow leg bands are so striking! What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## MrWhite (Jan 14, 2006)

Fantastic collection you have there, loving that P.Murinus.  One day, i'll have the balls to own one


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Jan 14, 2006)

Great lookin E.cyanognathus!


----------



## Dorian (Jan 15, 2006)

Hallo,

I use a Sony DSC-F828.
A big camera with many options...

Here one Pic of her before last molting :






and a juvenile one :


----------



## Dorian (Jan 20, 2006)

New pics.

2 Fh P.miranda






0.1 P.miranda


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 20, 2006)

very nice indeed:clap:


----------



## PinkLady (Jan 21, 2006)

Beautiful pics and T's!


----------



## king7 (Jan 21, 2006)

ooooooo very nice collection you got there  

i like the last pic where the T is moving the soil


----------



## syndicate (Jan 21, 2006)

yeah these pics look great.nice collection u got


----------



## Dorian (Jan 26, 2006)

B.smithi - unsexed







0.1 P.irminia


----------



## Dorian (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Yellow (Jan 28, 2006)

Dark Raptor said:
			
		

> Yes. This one is nice, but I think the best is E. cyanognathus


Yes, you right. In my opinion E. cyanognathus is very beautifull spider, i wont one


----------



## Fille (Jan 28, 2006)

Beautifull T's you have there, just love the E. cyanognathus. Must definatly get one, but they are hard to come by around here.


----------



## Dorian (Jan 30, 2006)

*E.cyanognathus*













I love that T's


----------



## murinuz (Jan 30, 2006)

E.cyanognathus, very beautiful and amazing spider...
i want it too 
nice pics:clap:


----------



## Dorian (Feb 13, 2006)

0.1 P. Spec. "platyomma" 

	
	
		
		
	


	





unsexed P.ornata sling






0.1 Theraphosa Aphophysis






unsexed Pamphobeteus Antinous


----------



## Dorian (Feb 22, 2006)

P.metallica


----------



## common spider (Feb 22, 2006)

Now those are some very cool T's!!!!!!!



:worship:


----------



## Dorian (Mar 7, 2006)

1.0 subadult X.immanis







0.1 P.formosa


----------



## Dorian (Mar 17, 2006)

0.1 P.striata


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Mar 18, 2006)

:drool: :drool: 
Great collection , im very jelious ! Clear and sharp looking pics too ..
thanks for sharing that impressive collection :clap:


----------



## Dorian (Apr 2, 2006)

Ephebopus Cyanognathus


----------



## jwasted (Apr 2, 2006)

WOW! your pics look great! what kind of camera do you use? Very nice looking T's.


----------



## Bearo (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi.. nice pics

Is the _P. irminia_ old? because my friend has one (that he thinks is old), and her abdomen is completly black..


----------



## Dorian (Apr 2, 2006)

Hallo,

@jwasted,

I use a Sony F828  

@Bearo,

you mean with "old" like adult ?
Then I say yes, she has about 5,5 cm Bodylength.


----------



## Bearo (Apr 2, 2006)

Dorian said:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> @jwasted,
> 
> ...


old = alt
ist sie ein alter spinnen? hehehe


----------



## Dorian (Apr 3, 2006)

Bearo said:
			
		

> old = alt
> ist sie ein alter spinnen? hehehe


Yes, she is "alt", ready to mating


----------



## Dorian (Apr 3, 2006)

Some more pics :

0.1 X.intermedia



















1.0 X.immanis - juvenil


----------



## Dorian (Apr 8, 2006)

Poecilotheria rufilata


----------



## Dorian (Apr 8, 2006)

0.1 Xenesthis intermedia


----------



## ChrisNCT (Apr 8, 2006)

You have some of the most impressive species and pics! Great collection..thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dorian (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks Chris, I'm doing my best


----------



## Dorian (May 29, 2006)

0.1 X.immanis













0.1 P.antinous


----------



## Dorian (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## Dorian (Jul 25, 2006)

0.1 P.regalis







0.1 X. intermedius at lunch


----------



## Dorian (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi,

some new Pic's













0.1 P. antinous






1.0 X. immanis


----------



## Dorian (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry for the bad quality...
She wont get photographed !


----------



## Dorian (Sep 20, 2006)

0.1 Cyriopagopus spec. "blue" the small one - big is follow


----------



## Dorian (Oct 22, 2006)

Hallo,

Please excuse the missing pictures in this photo album.
I have no idea what's the problem...
If anybody knows the problem, contact me please.

C. spec blue Singapore






C. spec blue Malaysia







E. cyanognathus


----------



## Dorian (Nov 15, 2006)

X. immanis mating ( my male and a friends female ). from second mating with my own female unfortunately i haven't any pictures :



















my own mating was Successfull


----------



## Natemass (Nov 15, 2006)

nice job wouldnt mind having a few myself


----------

